# next wave of updates



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I have not received my software update to 4.01. Does anyone know when the next wave will happen? I am sorta worried about it but most seemed to be pleased within reason with the new 4.01 upgrade This is a great forum. Any info. on this would be appreciated if known. 
Thank you
Smackman


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

I got mine Tuesday A.M. -- 3 A.M. I presume -- it was there and running Tuesday evening when I powered everything up. I am usually at or near the end when the updates are sent out over time rather than all at once, so yours probably isn't far behind. So far, everything works. I have no OTA at all, but they had quit working long before 401 arrived. I may try to re-scan them or power reboot -- though with everything else working like it should, I hate to do anything!


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

debpasc said:


> I got mine Tuesday A.M. -- 3 A.M. I presume -- it was there and running Tuesday evening when I powered everything up. I am usually at or near the end when the updates are sent out over time rather than all at once, so yours probably isn't far behind. So far, everything works. I have no OTA at all, but they had quit working long before 401 arrived. I may try to re-scan them or power reboot -- though with everything else working like it should, I hate to do anything!


Is it released by serial numbers? my last 5 numbers is in the 553-00 range. Just wondering how they are spooling it.


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Still nothing here either so your not alone.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

*3/28/2007: 1000* *Software Version L4.01 for ViP 622 DVR *

Effective *Thursday, March 29th*, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version *L4.01* for the *ViP622DVR* receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at *ALL* satellite locations. 
At this time *L4.01* will be the valid software version for the *ViP 622 DVR*.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

tsduke said:


> *3/28/2007: 1000* *Software Version L4.01 for ViP 622 DVR *
> 
> Effective *Thursday, March 29th*, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version *L4.01* for the *ViP622DVR* receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at *ALL* satellite locations.
> At this time *L4.01* will be the valid software version for the *ViP 622 DVR*.


Thanks; We will see if its a reality.


----------



## cwc (Jan 28, 2007)

tsduke said:


> *3/28/2007: 1000* *Software Version L4.01 for ViP 622 DVR *
> 
> Effective *Thursday, March 29th*, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version *L4.01* for the *ViP622DVR* receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at *ALL* satellite locations.
> At this time *L4.01* will be the valid software version for the *ViP 622 DVR*.


My 622 didn't get updated, so must not be "all", yet.:nono2:

CWC


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

cwc said:


> My 622 didn't get updated, so must not be "all", yet.:nono2:
> 
> CWC


I did not receive it either last night. Maybe thursday is friday morning? Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## kkozma (Mar 1, 2007)

Something happened last night. Mine powered up this morning with a corrupt hard drive message, which I've seen reported in some of the other 4.01 threads where the update failed.


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

I still haven't gotten the update either. When I power down my receiver, the tv doesn't go completely black, I have the dish network logo screen saver thing. Is it still powered down at this point and able to receive an update, if available?


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

I still have v366


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If you see the dancing logo the receiver is in standby mode and able to download. If you are in Dual mode be sure the TV2 tuner is also in standby. However, the software often does not download until sometime early the next morning so you could have a long wait.


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> If you see the dancing logo the receiver is in standby mode and able to download. If you are in Dual mode be sure the TV2 tuner is also in standby. However, the software often does not download until sometime early the next morning so you could have a long wait.


Both of my tuners are generally powered down from 1am to about 7am. Is this sufficient enough time to get the download? How long does the actual download take?

This is getting old....


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

No update for me and I always leave my receiver in standby mode from about 11 PM to 7 AM. This is the first update I haven't received the first night.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The download only takes a few minutes. If it started and you turned the set on, you would see the download screen in progress so you would know. I'd think you should have it in the morning. It will come when Dish decides to send it.


----------



## jshaw49 (Mar 21, 2007)

Am I the only one who hasn't gotten the L4.01 update yet?


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Nope I dont' have it either


----------



## Stray Cat (Mar 29, 2007)

jshaw49 said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't gotten the L4.01 update yet?


No!


----------



## PhilAce (May 4, 2006)

Not yet for me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And what the posts have to do with "ViP622 *Support* Forum" ?!

Watch "new software ... just a mention" thread !!!


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

NO SOUP LAST NIGHT AGAIN.Well, I guess they will release 4.01 to everyone one day. I know our receivers *SUPPORT* the software. We are either lucky or just last. I sure hope it fixes my caller ID problem and OTA issues. I can live with them but I would rather not.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Yep, nothing here either. I get up in the morning and that's the first thing I do is check for 4.01.  So far, nothing. Enough already DISH! Release the stinkin' thing!

Mike


----------



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

tsduke said:


> *3/28/2007: 1000* *Software Version L4.01 for ViP 622 DVR *
> 
> Effective *Thursday, March 29th*, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version *L4.01* for the *ViP622DVR* receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at *ALL* satellite locations.
> At this time *L4.01* will be the valid software version for the *ViP 622 DVR*.


Obviously, not on target, so I am wondering... These official sounding pronouncements flood this forum periodically (recall the many 921 rumored release dates) and are usually *wrong. *

So, what is the source for this latest inaccurate prediction?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The source for this information is here:

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

No update for me either. It's really frustrating not to have the features and to not be able to take part in the discussion of bugs and fixes.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe they're attempting to fix some of the bugs that the pre-release folks here reported. That would be nice.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

more likely, they're just slow.


----------



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> The source for this information is here:
> 
> http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml


Thanks for the answer. What exactly is the rweb website? It looks like some retailer site with a log-in required. So, are those people accessing it all DISH retailers or installers? Or, can anyone register and get a password?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

erh1117 said:


> Thanks for the answer. What exactly is the rweb website? It looks like some retailer site with a log-in required. So, are those people accessing it all DISH retailers or installers? Or, can anyone register and get a password?


There is no password or registration required to view that link.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Since the sign-on page says "DISH Network Retailer Care Website" I am guessing it is only for retailers.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

yes but I think more accurately they should say, "Engineering plans to _someday_ spool the FULL PHASE ..."

AFAIK so far it has not spooled for anything but a partial range of serial numbers.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have not got 4.01 as well and I am in Denver area (E*'s Home town). This is so lame. 

I suppose calling Dish to ask for it will not help...


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

I just changed my update time and had it reboot about 5 mins ago.

Still 3.66.

I'm in St. Louis MO.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Still 3.66 for me here in Austin too


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. for the folks that have not been through the release process. Here is a couple of points that might be of help.

1) E* release the software in batches sometimes. This is one of those times. It is by an id not area, city etc. one of your boxes may get it, the other may not. P. Smith and others reported this type of info and if you do some digging you should be able to figure out if your receiver is in the lot. I actually just looked there for the first time. Not for the faint of heart for sure, but it is there for the looking.

2) Dish may continue rolling out or at one point may decide to stop for a number of reasons. It has happened in the past, and it can happen again. Best thing to do is when your receiver is not in use. Place it in standby. 

3) The techportal is not the most accurate source. The info we get here from the guys monitoring is accurate. 

4) Patience, Patience, Patience.... May not even happen. see #2


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Another whine here - still no 4.01. I got my 622 March 12, 2007.


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

What sat does the update come down on? I lose 129 often...


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Ok.. for the folks that have not been through the release process. Here is a couple of points that might be of help.
> 
> 1) E* release the software in batches sometimes. This is one of those times. It is by an id not area, city etc. one of your boxes may get it, the other may not. P. Smith and others reported this type of info and if you do some digging you should be able to figure out if your receiver is in the lot. I actually just looked there for the first time. Not for the faint of heart for sure, but it is there for the looking.
> 
> ...


 Question about #1
When you say receiver lot are you speaking of Receiver CA ID under system info? If I am reading P. Smith correctly my lot has not been spooled yet looking at my Receiver CA ID which ends with the numbers 77418011-51. This is not my actual Receiver CA ID number but I am fairly close to this number. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I believe so.. I am not really well versed in how things are mapped on the downloads.. There are others like P. Smith that are much more qualified. 

If memory serves me, when they go in bunches it is not always done sequentially so just because you look close does not mean you will be in the next bunch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Last night was calm , but this morning new version L3.32 came for 921s.
http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46143


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Still don't have 4.01, I can understand the slow roll out if there was a nasty problem they missed in closed testing they don't want to have 2 million bricks on their hands.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> Since the sign-on page says "DISH Network Retailer Care Website" I am guessing it is only for retailers.


The linked page is available from the main Dish website, following the technical support links.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

No update here !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwc (Jan 28, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> I believe so.. I am not really well versed in how things are mapped on the downloads.. There are others like P. Smith that are much more qualified.
> 
> If memory serves me, when they go in bunches it is not always done sequentially so just because you look close does not mean you will be in the next bunch.


Ron, I appreciate your patience and attempt to settle the masses that don't yet have 4.01, which includes myself. Assuming the that 4.01 is still rollling out to the 622s, will they also download on weekends or is it only during the week?

CWC in Cedar Park


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* generally doesn't change the targeting over the weekend. A receiver could download L4.01 today, but it most likely would have grabbed it already since all receivers targeted for L4.01 have been in that group for at least several days.


----------



## ScottsFJ40 (Feb 27, 2007)

I had hoped that mine would have been done this last week as I will be out of town on business for the next 2 weeks, and would like to have no changes to how the 622 operates for the wife while I am gone. As of this morning I am still at 366 so I guess I will have to wait for the phone call from her asking why some things are different when it is finally updated.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Still no 4.01 update!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RASCAL01 said:


> Still no 4.01 update!


Why not check the thread first?
http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46143


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Why not check the thread first?
> http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46143


I'm not quite on that level yet. This thread is much easier to read...


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

Still no 4.01. in Las Vegas. Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## videomagician (Mar 21, 2007)

jostanton said:


> Still no 4.01. in Las Vegas. Anyone else still waiting?


Still 3.66 here at this Little Rock, AR location.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

it doesn't have anything to do with your geographic location!!!


----------



## videomagician (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> it doesn't have anything to do with your geographic location!!!


Maybe not, but I have everything to do with my geographic location, or I wouldn't be here at all! And I STILL don't have 4.01 . . .


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

I got it! Finally! It's awesome.












April Fools! Still on 366.... Oh yeah, I'm in St. Louis....


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Someone just posted that they were told by tech support that there will be a new version out shortly. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=84045 If that is indeed the case then I doubt anyone else will be getting L401, that would indicate that they found some bugs they want to fix before updating anyone else. Guess we'll see if this is the case or not next week.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hmm, told today ? I wouldn't trust posters today.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Guess Time will tell...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I have more reliable source - STREAM !


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I have more reliable source - STREAM !


And so far, not contradictory to the idea that there may be an L4.02 on the way, some day.


----------



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I have more reliable source - STREAM !


Huh?? 

Stream means...?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Looking at the streams on the satellites. Something P Smith is good at.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Hmm, told today ? I wouldn't trust posters today.


You mean you really trust them at other times? :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Looking at the streams on the satellites. Something P Smith is good at.


May not only at that  - ask my wife .


----------

